# Moving to Al Hamra RAK



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Since the rent increase wave started a year ago in Dubai and i dont see an end for this any time soon we decided to move to Al Hamra in RAK, currently we were staying in Jumeriah Village Circle and rents hit approx 150-160K where i used to pay 100K which is ridiciouls specially its an unfinihsed community. 

we rented a 3 br apartment in Ocean Breeze , but since its a totally new community for us we are only conecerned about utility bills specially AC , as before i heared it was little of chaos but now things are more organised. Anyone has any information about average bills in AL Hamra, we are moving mid next week. 

Cheers


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm new in UAE, also contemplating moving to RAK. I've been looking on dubizzle, saw some nice ocean front places in royal breeze buildings...I haven't made a trip out to RAK, probably planning to do that this weekend. Any suggestions on where to look for a nice one bedroom? Something with a nice view would be ideal.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I moved into Royal Breeze at Al Hamra last week and am very pleased with it so far. I have been advised that utilities are 41 fils/KW, but how much that translates to in monthly terms is impossible to quantify as it depends on how much you use the aircon primarily. I've found so far that in a sea facing apartment, it is equally effective (and arguably more pleasant) to leave the windows/balcony open than to run the aircon in the evenings and night.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sm105 said:


> I moved into Royal Breeze at Al Hamra last week and am very pleased with it so far. I have been advised that utilities are 41 fils/KW, but how much that translates to in monthly terms is impossible to quantify as it depends on how much you use the aircon primarily. I've found so far that in a sea facing apartment, it is equally effective (and arguably more pleasant) to leave the windows/balcony open than to run the aircon in the evenings and night.


Hi,
Yes - during winter months aircon charges will be really low.
Unfortunately from May/June until late November the temperature and humidity (especially in the evenings) will make it a bit harder to appreciate the "sea breeze".
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Julia DS (Feb 15, 2015)

Bills are really cheap compared with Dubai.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Julia DS said:


> Bills are really cheap compared with Dubai.


Why are you resurrecting a post that is almost a year old?


----------

